# Mini Donkey Names



## anndankev

Eeney, Meeney, Miney, ..... and Moe


----------



## DustySox

Okay so I've always wanted a donkey just so I can give it a cute name. This is my favorite: have you seen big hero 6? Well instead of baymax... Braymax!!! XD 

Yoshi 
Spud
Poncho
Taco
Pearl
Pedro
Burrito
Totonka
Willie
Rio
Flossy 
Cletus
Otis
Tucker


----------



## dawnandduke2002

I personally like Moe...  I like Tatonka too...... If I was going to have a girl I am thinking about Clementine, but I still need more suggestions....  Yoshi is a cute name....


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

wookie
polly
jazz
pride
joy
peewee
peanut
eeyore
dixie
pedro
nestor
shrek


----------



## Chessie

I remember reading a book when I was very young about a burro named Brighty, I loved that book.


----------



## 4HHORSEMOM

Baba-Looey, the sidekick of El Kabong 

Is anyone else old enough to remember Quick Draw McGraw cartoons?


----------



## thecolorquest

Jack, Jill, Peanut, Hershey, Cupcake, Chocolate (before or after another word) Eeyore, Pancho and Shrek are HIGHLY overused in the registry... But call them whatever you like. Get creative. Make it something you don't mind yelling out loud over and over again.


----------



## tinyliny

Jellybean 

snuffmucket

Mini me

Bean baby


----------



## mjirving1

I revived this thread because I just got a donkey and was looking for a name for it. I loved the suggestions and wanted to add a few that I might go with.


charmer
chewy
cool
flake
gypsy
hobo
tiny
jumbo


----------



## AbbySmith

Hey, I just got some minis of my own, I named them Tim, Ruby, and Lilly. Here are some other names I thought up.
Eeyore
Oscar
Jewel
Saphire


----------



## gottatrot

My friends have one named Elvis because he "sings" so beautifully.


----------

